# My Water Retention



## itismethebee (Sep 17, 2017)

My Water Retention
So on Augest 31st 2017 I started dnp, and it went as follows:
Day 1 and 2: 250 mg
Day3-Day 17(Aka sunday, Tmrw): 500mg split dose.
I started at 203 and now down at 185.8 (Measured only at mornings, after I drop a deuce)
I was wondering, what are the chances that im holding even 1 LB of water? Seems highly unlikely but just curious .
I will Post a before and after picture on this thread once I feel its all out of my body and the water has dropped if any)


----------



## jakeys (Sep 17, 2017)

I hope it wasn't your first time with DNP, increasing to 500mg after 3 days is reckless at best.

You may be surprised, what else did you run with it? As you will know, longer cycles need thyroid supports etc which all influence retention.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 17, 2017)

jakeys said:


> I hope it wasn't your first time with DNP, increasing to 500mg after 3 days is reckless at best.
> 
> You may be surprised, what else did you run with it? As you will know, longer cycles need thyroid supports etc which all influence retention.


I sisnt run anything else with it, just some vitamins, magnesium, fish oil, vitamin E and a lot of tuarine especially later on in the cycle, started waking up with cramps lol, And yes I know the sides are kills but hey it worked, also do some cardio and lifting with it.
Also yes it was my first, but i heard from lots of people that if you dont go over 600 its safe?


----------



## jakeys (Sep 18, 2017)

Absolutely not safe under 600 my dude, that's a very high dose.

The reason I asked about supports is because after a couple weeks, your T3 / T4 conversion gets screwed and will contribute to water retention / rebound etc.

Thing is, let's say the capsules you got are overdosed (which is extremely common with DNP because of the means of production), now you're taking 2 x 250 a day but really they're 300, you also are more sensitive to it than most people.. You dead.

I'm glad it went well for you but in future, always run for at least 7 days with a lower dosage just to feel out the burn. There was a girl killed in the UK, the caps were meant to be 200 but were measured at 450+ which is why I wouldn't ever run anything more than 250 for the first week.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 18, 2017)

jakeys said:


> Absolutely not safe under 600 my dude, that's a very high dose.
> 
> The reason I asked about supports is because after a couple weeks, your T3 / T4 conversion gets screwed and will contribute to water retention / rebound etc.
> 
> ...


Well thank you, I know I was reckless, now I finished and its 3 am and I cant ****ing sleep. I'm too scared to run clen or T3, but will be using intermittent fasting along with yohmbine to "Leab bulk" stay as lean as possible while getting my cals in for the guns lol. 
take a look and ill be making another thread for this progress
imgur(dot)/OZ028


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2017)

jakeys said:


> Absolutely not safe under 600 my dude, that's a very high dose.
> 
> The reason I asked about supports is because after a couple weeks, your T3 / T4 conversion gets screwed and will contribute to water retention / rebound etc.
> 
> ...



Not sure if hyperbole or if you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## jakeys (Sep 18, 2017)

Would you like to elaborate?


----------



## jakeys (Sep 18, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> Well thank you, I know I was reckless, now I finished and its 3 am and I cant ****ing sleep. I'm too scared to run clen or T3, but will be using intermittent fasting along with yohmbine to "Leab bulk" stay as lean as possible while getting my cals in for the guns lol.
> take a look and ill be making another thread for this progress
> imgur(dot)/OZ028



Don't worry, you're that far in now I wouldn't be too concerned, you're still here and your blood plasma levels will be dropping.

Just exercise more caution in future in case of dosage issues, your progress is fantastic btw.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 19, 2017)

jakeys said:


> Don't worry, you're that far in now I wouldn't be too concerned, you're still here and your blood plasma levels will be dropping.
> 
> Just exercise more caution in future in case of dosage issues, your progress is fantastic btw.


Well apearently water weight kicked in now, went up 4 lbs over night, hopefully it will go away soon, and thanks dude!


----------

